# Want To Start Collecting Electric Watches



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I am truely bored of mechanical movements and want to move on to somthing different. Can anyone please give me some advice as to what would be a good starter watch? I am looking for cheapp(and I mean cheap) that I can mess with and learn how they work ect...I also would like to know if electric watches have sweep hands or ticking hands like a quartz?

All help appreciated!

dazaa


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Timex electric has to be the cheapest way in I would guess, they all tic like a quartz except for the tuning fork 'hummers' like the Accutrons...


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Timex electric has to be the cheapest way in I would guess, they all tic like a quartz except for the tuning fork 'hummers' like the Accutrons...


Maybe I misunderstand the question, but all the electric and electronic watches I've seen that use a balance wheel move the second hand several times per second rather than once per second as most quartz watches do. Even the Accutron hummers don't smoothly "sweep" as often reported .. they simply "step" multiple times per second and create the illusion of a smooth sweep, but if you really watch them closely, you can still see the multiple steps per second.

However, I agree that Timex electrics are an inexpensive entry into this technology and are limited to a few movements so have a large degree of interchangeability which helps lead to success.

There are some Timex electric servicing manuals in circulation that I haven't sought out yet but I understand are quite helpful.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry, your quite right of course, I meant it tics like a mechanical rather than the smooth sweep of a tuning fork.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

bjohnson said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Timex electric has to be the cheapest way in I would guess, they all tic like a quartz except for the tuning fork 'hummers' like the Accutrons...
> ...


Actually there were many variations of Timex electric movements and parts are not interchangeable in many (most) cases. Here are a few and these are just the backsets.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> bjohnson said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


And some balance wheel Timex Electrics have a second hand that does only move once a second like a quartz.


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info so far guys. This is certainly more interesting than mechanical watches(to me anyway). Now I just need to find a cheap timex to restore/ destroy.

Thanks again

dazaa


----------

